# Non resident Brit relocating to Portugal....advice please....



## MarbellaGirl (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi there

I have been living and working in Abu Dhabi for 5+ years, and relocating to Eastern Algarve in October. I have read various posts about what you need to bring if you are moving over from UK, but obviously we are not. Do I need to bring papers proving I lived here in UAE, that I didn't pay tax, evidence of address or utility bills paid. Would I need to get some sort of letter from my current employer confirming my employment in Abu Dhabi? Do I need to get anything from British Embassy here? I have posted seperately about the process for registering my car if I bring it, so I think I might need some of above to do this anyway........

Thanks in advance for any advice.......


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Always a good idea to bring as much paperwork as you can because the bureaucracy is so variable here & you never really know what they're going to ask you.

One thing you'll definitely need if you're bringing any household goods or car with you is a Certificate of Baggage that you can ONLY get in person from the Portuguese Embassy/High Commission in the country you're coming from.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Why don't you just go to the UAE embassy in Abu Dhabi and ask them?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Why don't you just go to the UAE embassy in Abu Dhabi and ask them?


Well if everyone did that it would negate the whole point of this forum - what's wrong with the OP asking for guidance here.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Surely there is no UAE embassy in Dubai since it is in the UAE. It's like suggesting the British Embassy in London.


----------



## MarbellaGirl (Jul 30, 2016)

There is a Portuguese Embassy in Abu Dhabi, which of course I will visit, but having lived in several countries over the last couple of decades, I have found people's personal experience can be just as if not more valuable/useful than one persons advice from an Embassy. And from reading these Forums, it seems everyone seems to have varied experiences of the processes of relocating, depending what part of Portugal they moved to. And I would prefer to start my new life as well informed and prepared as possible, so thanks to everyone who has made/makes the effort to provide information, useful links, and their experiences, with me, I find it all interesting and valuable. And as someone commented, I think that's the point of these Forums, otherwise why do they exist??


----------

